# 1D cameras for walk-around and traveling



## Shawn L (Mar 13, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone used their 1D as their walk-around or traveling camera. If so, any concerns with 1) weight and/or 2) its size/shape making you a target for theft?

I've played with the 1D Mark IV, and it's a lovely camera for sports photography. I'm thinking about a 1DX, but if I spend that kind of money, it'll need to be my only camera. When I used the 1DMIV, it was indoors with a monopod. So pretty simple and controlled conditions. I"m wondering about traveling with a 1D sized camera. How does your arm and neck/shoulder feel at the end of the day? Do you do anything to make it less, er, conspicuous, or doesn't that matter?

Thanks.

Shawn L.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2012)

I've not used a 1-series body, although I'll be getting a 1D X and using it for walkaround and travel. However, I have battery grips on my 5DII and 7D, and I never remove them - I have no issues with the size/weight, and they're frequently used with a white zoom (28-300L, 70-200/2.8L II, or 100-400L). 

I use a BlackRapid strap, so the weight is on shoulder, not neck. I've carried the setup for several consecutive full days. 

I don't worry about being conspicuous, but there are some situations where a dSLR just isn't feasible, so I also have a PowerShot S100.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

i've done a fair bit of travel using a 1Dmk3 and a 28-300L 
talk about a tank! you need a rapid strap or similar or you will destroy your neck and back
It's a big setup and draws alot of attention
combined weight is probably a bit over 4kg with that setup, a little lighter with say the 70-200 f2.8 L II

Personally I much prefer the slimmer non gripped 5D2 form but the 1D has sooo many great features and the viewfinders are first class.
(If only they would make non gripped 1D versions)


----------



## zhap03 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've travelled with my 1ds3. It's no fun when you have a big white lens on it. Big and heavy!!! However, I've learned that coupling my 1ds3 with a lighter lens like a 16-35, 50 1.4, 24-70, or 24-105 makes it tolerable for travelling. I wouldn't say enjoyable, but I would say tolerable. I guess it depends on what type of traveller you are too. I walk a lot when on vacation, whether it be adventure treks or urban walks, and I definitely like a smaller, lighter setup. If you include a car on your vacations, then a 1d body setup is less bothersome. If you're a backpacker or like to travel light, you won't appreciate travelling with a 1d body. I whole heartedly recommend travelling with a 5d or a Rebel body instead. My last trip through SE Asia (adventure/backpacking), all i brought was an Olympus e-p3 and simply loved life. My current travel setup is a Rebel t3i, 15-85, and an S100 (for restaurants and going out at night). Sometimes I replace my s100 with an x100. To summarize, for me, it's about light weight and mobility... so I leave my 1ds3 at home when I'm visiting the rest of the world. 

One last note... in one incident while shooting with my 1ds3, I've been asked to stop taking pictures while people around me were allowed to continue takings pics with their p/s.


----------



## Shawn L (Mar 14, 2012)

That's very helpful.

Thanks, everyone 

Shawn L.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 14, 2012)

i've used everything from a 10D walkabout to a 20D & 5D and currently a pair of 1Ds with 2 lenses so I don't have to swap. 

The simple truth for me it depends on what you're doing, your age, your fitness etc.

I'm currently just coming back from Arizona and Utah, and I was happy walking around with both bodies for the day. Not hard core, walking, walking, photos etc, but still with no problem. And that's with a tripod....

When I did India, I took a single body, and a Lowepro side bag for the shoulder, but most of the time I just had the camera in my hand, lens pointing down and holding it by the grip. For me I can walk around all day like this and not feel tired. 

From a security perspective, any dSLR atttracts attention in my experience. I think it depends on where you are. I've done north Cambodia and had no issues, in the south I had a single iffy experience with a couple of guys. I don't think a pro camera makes much difference in terms of attention in comparison to a pro-am camera like the 5x/7x....


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 14, 2012)

Most of the time its not a problem. The 1 series cameras only weigh a few hundred grams more than the other bodies. Its noticeable, but not much difference in the grand scheme of things. Also, as mentioned, a DSLR is pretty conspicuous anyway. The only time I feel a little awkward with it is when I'm at a party, the beach or the park and everyone else is taking photos with their phone. Quality requires some sacrifices.


----------



## risc32 (Mar 14, 2012)

My 1dmk2 gets heavy after a few hours, and draws TONS of attention. It's as solid as a brick, and about at tough, with good AF and viewfinder so i like it. The 1d series are tough enough to handle whatever i care to handle so it's always at the ready in sleep mode, no camera bag needed. (unless i mean business, and i have more gear with me)


----------



## acoll123 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a 1DIV and a gripped 5DII. I use both for walk abouts depending on what I intend to shoot.

Both have Black Rapid straps - don't think I would enjoy a neck strap with either of those. I occasionally will take the grip off the 5DII if I am going somewhere and want to be less conspicuous. This was actually one of the factors I considered when I decided to get a 5DIII instead of the the 1DX. Being able to take the grip off gives you some flexibility - and it costs a lot less . . .


----------



## scottcognato (Mar 14, 2012)

Neuro and acoll - how do you like using the BlackRapid w/a grip on your 5d? I've thought about getting one for weddings, but I worry about the stability of something tied to the base of my grip which is in turn tied to the base of the camera. I know I am probably just being paranoid, but I trend toward the neurotic side when it comes to my gear. Thanks!

-Scott


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

The main issue is thata 1 series seems intrusive when taking it into public places. That is more of a issue than the weight, since it feels really well balanced with a 70-200mm f/2.8 zoom on it. It also does take up a bit of space, but I have a nice case that I used with my 1D MK III, that lets me drop it in with the 70-200 or 100-400 and fits like a glove.. 

I was thinking of getting another 1 series, but finally decided on the smaller 5D form factor as being something I might draw less attention with.

I'm getting up there in age, so I do think ahead a couple of years as to what I am comfortable carrying.

If I don't like my 5D MK III, I won't hesitate to return it for a 1D X, but somehow, I think the 5D MK III will be a fit for me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2012)

scottcognato said:


> Neuro and acoll - how do you like using the BlackRapid w/a grip on your 5d? I've thought about getting one for weddings, but I worry about the stability of something tied to the base of my grip which is in turn tied to the base of the camera. I know I am probably just being paranoid, but I trend toward the neurotic side when it comes to my gear. Thanks!



It's fine. I do periodically check the connections for tightness, though...


----------



## acoll123 (Mar 14, 2012)

scottcognato said:


> Neuro and acoll - how do you like using the BlackRapid w/a grip on your 5d? I've thought about getting one for weddings, but I worry about the stability of something tied to the base of my grip which is in turn tied to the base of the camera. I know I am probably just being paranoid, but I trend toward the neurotic side when it comes to my gear. Thanks!
> 
> -Scott


I have not had any issues. I am kind of paranoid as well and regularly (at least every other day) check to make sure the connection isn't loose. It never is but like I said am paranoid. I sometimes use it with a 70-200 2.8 attached. For me the biggest issue is swing if I need to move fast. I usually keep my hand on the body or lens in those situations.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2012)

acoll123 said:


> I sometimes use it with a 70-200 2.8 attached.



As do I, or one of the two other similarly-sized zooms I have (28-300, 100-400). But...I never do that with the strap attached to the body, but rather to the tripod foot - the balance is much better, IMO. Actually, I have Wimberley plates on cameras and lenses, and a Kirk 1" clamp on the BR strap, so moving the connection point is easy.


----------



## scottcognato (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I'm going to order one and give it try


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

if you want to try one the cheap ebay copies are good too
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Quick-Rapid-Camera-Sling-Strap-CANON-NIKON-SONY-PENTAX-/330695204775?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item4cfef85fa7
I've been using these for ages even with heavy gear and never had a problem


----------



## scottcognato (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet wristband too


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

scottcognato said:


> Sweet wristband too


yeah and its free! 

but seriously I've been using the cheap copies and genuine black rapids for around 2 years now and the ebay ones are going just as strong as the genuine BR
in fact my genuine BR has the phone pouch on it and the ebay ones are way more comfortable so i dont recommendd getting that model BR if you go for the genuine BR get the sport version because its lighter and more like the ebay copies for comfort I think its cheaper too

this is the version i have dont get it its flops around when you bend over to get stuff out of your bag 
http://www.blackrapid.com/product/camera-strap/rs-5/

hope that helps


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 14, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> I was wondering if anyone used their 1D as their walk-around or traveling camera. If so, any concerns with 1) weight and/or 2) its size/shape making you a target for theft?
> 
> I've played with the 1D Mark IV, and it's a lovely camera for sports photography. I'm thinking about a 1DX, but if I spend that kind of money, it'll need to be my only camera. When I used the 1DMIV, it was indoors with a monopod. So pretty simple and controlled conditions. I"m wondering about traveling with a 1D sized camera. How does your arm and neck/shoulder feel at the end of the day? Do you do anything to make it less, er, conspicuous, or doesn't that matter?
> 
> ...



Never had any problems with it, seldom leave the hotel without it when traveling for pleasure. It feels safe on my Black Rapid RS 7.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> scottcognato said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro and acoll - how do you like using the BlackRapid w/a grip on your 5d? I've thought about getting one for weddings, but I worry about the stability of something tied to the base of my grip which is in turn tied to the base of the camera. I know I am probably just being paranoid, but I trend toward the neurotic side when it comes to my gear. Thanks!
> ...



I love mine as well, and also find myself cheking the tightness, even though its never been loose. I can cary a heavy camera/lens around for hours and have no sore neck or back.


----------



## Shawn L (Mar 14, 2012)

I use a Black Rapid strap with my T1I, and I love it  Makes carrying a camera and keeping it always ready very easy.

Thanks again, everyone, for all the wonderful insight. Much appreciated.

Shawn L.


----------



## David KM (Mar 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes use it with a 70-200 2.8 attached.
> ...



Reading this thread and I just want to caution anyone using a black rapid strap. I own a few and use them with a 5DmkII and 7D both griped. Last week with my 5DmkII and a 50L attached, the whole rig took a dump to the ground ( with minor damage fortunately). It’s really scary to hear your camera bouncing around on pavement!!! BR is not quite as strong as you'd think. The metal carabineer attached to the strap came apart in two pieces at the swivel point. Apparently with heavy rigs the pin can work open the hole it is in... it widens it, and eventually opens enough to come free. It is made of malleable metal. Absolutely ridiculous that this is not made of SS or something more reliable considering you could be hanging upwards of 5-8k of Canon off it. If you were going to be carrying a 1D anything... YIKES!!!! I did trust this set up for years... now not too sure anymore. . After further research, I am not the only one to have this happen. I have made a kludge that I can rely on because I love carrying my camera off my shoulder not my neck (basically a safety ring ensuring even if the carabineer works free again it will hold together). As for cheap knock offs... good luck with that, I wouldn't trust them with my cameras at all. 5DmkIII + 70-200 2.8 = 6k plus... I'm not even interested in a "bargain" 20$ strap.

5D mkIII, 5D mkII, 7D, 14mmL, 24mmL, 35mmL, 50mmL, 100mmL, 300mmL, 17-40mmL, 24-70L mkI, 70-200L 2.8 mkII


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, that is scary. Glad to hear only minor damage. I am always paranoid about it unscrewing from my tripod mount, as a few times it got loose. Subsequently, I check tightness frequently. Now I will have something else to check.

I do love that the weight is distributed off my neck however.

sek




David KM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > acoll123 said:
> ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

If the screw gate on the carabina is tight this is extremely unlikely to happen and perhaps makes the ebay ones even better because the screws are much tighter and open and close less easily than the genuine

If you are REALLY worried about it you could always replace the carabina with a load rated absailing one however you NEED the swivel part otherwise if there is no swivel the carabina can rotate againsted the screw thread direction and potentially release the mount from the tripod point in the base of the camera.

I would be more worried about the carabina pin into the swivel part failing due to metal fatigue than the carabina itself failing, to my mind this is probably the single weakest point on the whole setup (basically it's the thinnest piece of metaland is under constant varied stresses and loads)

You are correct a stainless steel swivel and carabina arangment would really help to set the genuine BR apart from the copies but as it stands the copies are basically every bit as good as the genuine at a sixth of the price

I am actually in the process of changing out my 2 year old ones for new ones just because i fear a metal fatigue failure which will give no warning and its not possible to inspect inside the swivel to check for signs of fatigue. 
an additional $13 every year or 2 is cheap to reduce possible risk IMO.


----------



## David KM (Mar 14, 2012)

Not the screw gate... the pin holding the carabineer to the metal loop that the strap goes through. This allows the 2 piece unit to swivel. The point you consider the weakest point, really is the weakest point. That pin head and it's hole, can and will widen over time. Trust me, it happens and I am not the first to report this. I wish it didn't because I love that strap.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

woah ok i get you now! the exact same part i was talking about?
I was more worried about potential shearing failure in the shaft but you are saying the knob on the shaft (yeah that sounds really bad) that holds the carabina to the rectagular loop that is over the strap has actually pulled through the cast metal loop!.

Damn. I hope your camera is ok

I use this
http://peakdesignltd.com/
to also clip my camer too while it is attached to the strap to avoid the swinging around and provide more of a backup too, i have made a modified really right stuff l-bracket setup to allow me to keep the strap attached while still fitting into this clip


----------



## David KM (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I've made a mod that I trust... some rock climbing gear to the rescue. Camera and lens ok... pants not so much


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

David KM said:


> Thanks for the link. I've made a mod that I trust... some rock climbing gear to the rescue. Camera and lens ok... pants not so much


LOL at least you can still have a sense of humour about it!


----------



## aldvan (Mar 14, 2012)

I travel with my 1Ds MkIII, most of the time with the 100-400, suspended to my neck and the 5D MkII on the shoulder, without any trouble. When I hike and climb I have the 1Ds ready and the 5D in the backpack. The trick is to lock the 100-400 by the waist strap of the back pack, since the problem is not the static weight, but having it jumping around. The big problem with a big and heavy kit as a 1Ds+100-400 is that its inertia is considerable a nd you have to worry also about small impacts against hard object like walls, rocks or poles. Although the body is sturdy, its inertia can be very effective to produce small damages, fortunately usually just aesthetic. Before becoming aware about that, walking in town I let the 1Ds to get in touch with a car rear mirror that produced a small dent in the bottom of the body. No nasty scratches, but it was quite disappointing...


----------



## ronderick (Mar 14, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> I was wondering if anyone used their 1D as their walk-around or traveling camera. If so, any concerns with 1) weight and/or 2) its size/shape making you a target for theft?



I travel with the 1D4, and yes, the bulky pro body is very obvious. Frankly, it's not your ideal choice for the carrying-all-over-the-place camera. My suggestion is to have a smaller camera (m43, P&S, RF, etc.) with you for that purpose. By the way, there are places where guards/security will stop you from taking pictures if you have a DSLR (I was stopped once at some high class resort in Singapore for this reason). 

As for being less conspicuous with the 1D, the only thing I can say is use some smaller lenses when you're walking around with it (any white-tele's will make you stand out). I usually just slap the 24-105 on it if I carry it outside the bag when traveling between shooting points.

Regarding security, I'd suggest you pick a backpack with back entry features, so no one can just unzip your backpack when you're walking through crowded place. I usually try to keep my camera in the bag until I get to my destination and start shooting. Of course, do a little homework beforehand and try to avoid places that might have security concerns.


----------



## BaconBets (Mar 14, 2012)

To me, the obvious question is - 'why do you want to buy a 1Dx for walking around and traveling?'
You've already stated that money is a concern. Unless you already have all the flagship lenses why buy a flagship body?
The main difference between the 1Dx and the 5d3 is crazy fps and metering, and weather sealing.
Unless you work for Sports Illustrated or National Geographic, the 5d3 will be plenty...and the form factor would actually be better for traveling and walking around.
Then you'll have some extra cash for a pocket cam, lenses, and plane tickets.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 14, 2012)

I took my 1D4 on my motorcycle holiday in September with just the 70-300 and 24-105. Was small enough to go in the box on the back plus gave some tremendous action pictures.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 14, 2012)

As a plus, if it does attract unwanted attention, that much easily grip-able mass should do some excellent damage...make sure to get the warranty ;D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2012)

BaconBets said:


> The main difference between the 1Dx and the 5d3 is crazy fps and metering, and weather sealing.



Plus two stops of ISO (although time will tell if that's really just two stops of noise), interchangeable focusing screens, more customization, more than double the shutter life, faster X-sync speed, bigger viewfinder, AF point-linked spot metering, and a much deeper buffer for continuous shooting.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> BaconBets said:
> 
> 
> > The main difference between the 1Dx and the 5d3 is crazy fps and metering, and weather sealing.
> ...



5DIII has point linked metering


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > BaconBets said:
> ...



Really? Care to provide a reference for that? Because the Canon USA 5D Mark III specs page states:

_Metering Modes 
Max. aperture TTL metering with 63-zone SPC with the following selectable modes:
(1)	Evaluative metering (linked to all AF points)
(2)	Partial metering (center, approx. 7.2% of viewfinder)
(3)	Spot metering (center, approx. 1.5% of viewfinder)
*·AF point-linked spot metering not provided.*_


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


 :'(
damn got my hopes up that it might have spot metering AF linked

oh well


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



mmmm - interesting because at the Focus on Imaging show we asked that very specific question from the Canon tech rep and got a yes it does. My friend bought a 5DIII on that basis as he is heavily into macro shooting. He will be very disappointed if that is not the case   

Another good reason to keep the series 1 then


----------



## BaconBets (Mar 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> BaconBets said:
> 
> 
> > The main difference between the 1Dx and the 5d3 is crazy fps and metering, and weather sealing.
> ...



Neuro, I wouldn't call any of that critical for "walk-around and traveling"
There will not be 2 stops advantage in RAW...not even close.
And for his purposes, by the time he burns up that shutter, the 5DV will be out anyways.
Would you really advise him that this is this best choice when he has specifically said that he will not have any money left to spend on photography gear? (And he is concerned about the size/weight)


----------

